# The Best Work Vehicles for Plumbers



## PlumbingZone (Feb 10, 2016)

For many plumbing contractors, their vehicle is both their office and their storage area, so a dependable vehicle is vital to transport valuable tools, equipment and materials to and from job sites. If you brand your vehicle, it can also act as a rolling billboard for your company and services.

Vans, pickups and service trucks are all work vehicles typically favored by plumbers, but which one is right for you? One of the most important factors to consider when looking for a new work vehicle is that it provides suitable storage and organization options so you can easily locate and access whatever items you need whenever you need them.

Before searching for a used or new work vehicle, consider the following points:

•	Will the vehicle be used solely for business or will it pull double duty as your personal or family vehicle? Depending on where you live, insurance rates and business-related taxes may be affected by either one of these scenarios.

•	Fuel costs will fluctuate, no matter how reasonable they are now. Take into consideration that diesel and hybrid options may help keep operating costs manageable in the future, although the upfront cost will undoubtedly be higher than a traditional, gas-fueled vehicle.

•	New or used vehicle? If the vehicle will be used specifically as a work truck, is it really that important to drop possibly thousands of extra dollars on a big, shiny beast bristling with all the bells and whistles? A solid, well-maintained, used vehicle can do as good a job without breaking your planned budget.

•	Consider vehicles that are the right size for your professional purposes – especially if you commonly carry lengths of pipe with you. The majority of plumbing contractors in large metropolitan areas have to maneuver around busy business districts, through tight alleys and park under low-hanging signs or awnings. However, construction sites and residential neighborhoods usually offer adequate parking for larger trucks.​
*Lease or Purchase?*

While it’s tempting to want the biggest, most well-equipped vehicle you can find and afford, it’s important to be realistic and consider the long-term benefits and consequences about one of the largest and most vital business investments you’ll make. Commercial vehicles can cost anywhere from a modest $20,000 for a decent used vehicle to a ridiculous six figures for a high-end, fully outfitted rig.

Many lenders will smooth the way for borrowers whose business credit is either not yet firmly established or has been damaged. They might be able to offer you flexible loan terms, which might include retaining the vehicle’s title as collateral on the loan. 

If you prefer to buy a vehicle, hunting for the right loan is as important as hunting for the right truck. The affordability level is affected by both the loan amount and whether you can realistically maintain the set monthly payments. The loan structure and percentage rate are also critical in determining if you can afford the vehicle you want. Defaulting on a truck loan will not only damage your credit rating, it will seriously affect your ability to meet your professional responsibilities.

If you’re leaning more toward leasing a vehicle, the primary benefit is the dealer being responsible for maintenance during the term of the lease. For vehicles used strictly for business purposes, the monthly payments are tax-deductible – another leasing plus. Additional advantages commonly include a reasonable buyout or the option of leasing a newer vehicle with better fuel efficiency and updated features.

*Choosing the Right Truck*

Expanding your service route is naturally the goal when operating a plumbing business, so base your decision on choosing a truck that will accommodate any future business growth.

•	Look for a vehicle that can be easily upfitted to handle your future needs. No matter if you prefer a pickup, a cargo van or a mid- or small-size service truck, look at vehicles already fitted with a tow package or roof rack to hold extra tools and materials.

•	Keep your marketing efforts in mind when choosing a vehicle. Rolling billboards are highly effective advertising tools, so consider how you can add your company name, logo and contact information to your new vehicle.

•	Give yourself enough shopping time to find the right vehicle for your needs. Staying within your budget doesn’t necessarily mean you need to settle for the first reasonably-priced vehicle you see.

•	Be sure to select a vehicle large enough to transport all the tools and equipment you use regularly, as well as yourself and possibly one or more crew members for larger jobs.

•	Always factor in long-term maintenance and operating costs and any extra upfitting expenses when looking at basic, bare-bones work trucks or vans. If looking for a new vehicle, most vehicle manufacturers offer a range of commercial package options and interiors roomy enough for multiple occupants.​
Purchasing or leasing a new or new-to-you work vehicle doesn’t have to be a stressful decision, as long as you take your time, do some research and consider all your options before committing to a new or used rig for your plumbing business.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

An old Kingswood station wagon will do fine


----------



## Shadowcat1 (Aug 23, 2017)

yep a old station wagon would work fine, I've seen a few of them around lately.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

The exact reason why I took a year to plan my new work vehicle. Yeah I still have my dream work truck however the $110,000 wasn't in the budget. I took a month to shop around and come up with a plan for a work truck. Threw my van up on auto trader and sold it for what I owed on it and went with something bigger that would better handle today and tomorrows growth. Basically my plan is to run this 2011 chassis for another few years then mount it on a brand new chassis.


----------

